# My new 986



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey guys! Long time no post! My computer was down so i couldnt post. Anyways, i still have the 806 and its still for sale. But, I bought a 986! its a really tight tractor so i hope to hold onto it for sometime. i was wondering what you guys thought. 4082 hours, new clutch, tight as tight can be, and i added a chrome pipe.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks nice. How is the hvac? Also how loud is the cab? Could you listen to the radio working it or are earmuffs a necessity?


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

i havent tried the air cause its freakin cold here. and u can listen to the radio its a pretty quiet cab


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Great looking piece of iron congrats


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

looks good but its still an 86. to bad they couldn't have put that cab on a 66. our 1086 still hasn't grown on me but i still run the 2-180 and no one else will. good luck and didn't anyone ever tell you a chrome stack was good for twenty extra horse


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

That is a pretty nice clean looking tractor, congrats. I have a 986 with 1,100 hours and it has been a great tractor. Some people don't like the 86 series tractors because of the left hand shifter but I don't really see that being a problem......I wouldn't want one for a loader tractor or something you would be going from forward to reverse a lot however.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I've put a ton of hours on an 86. Good motor. Bullet proof transmission. Does the TA work on this one? The only down side is the AC. We always had problems with the compressor.


----------



## JeffMNY (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like a nice one. A lot of people don't like the 86 series, but I do. There isn't a one tractor out there that doesn't have it's drawbacks no matter what some people say. Put quite a bit of time on an 886. They are a solid tractor that will get the job done.

What will you be using it for? Specific jobs or all around the farm?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great iron.
Man I love the twin PTO stubs.
For the life of me I cant understand why that wasn't more popular on all tractors.
I will probably buy something like that someday and just dedicate the discbine to it.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

hay rake said:


> didn't anyone ever tell you a chrome stack was good for twenty extra horse


At least. Put an icebox on it and you'd have yourself a puller.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice looking tractor,Why two pto's ? Do they run at different rpm's ?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thorim said:


> Nice looking tractor,Why two pto's ? Do they run at different rpm's ?


Yes one pto runs 540 rpm's & the other pto runs 1000 at rated engine speed. On other brand tractors of the same era such as JD one needs to remove existing pto & install the other speed pto shaft to change pto speeds. Changing shafts lets some hyd oil leak out in the process. The few times I've changed my JD 4255 pto shaft I nose front end off of tractor in a ditch to limit oil lose.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes the T/A does work! I know lot of people do not like them. Take it from my dad. Weve had a 1486 that wouldnt come out of gear with only 3200 hours on it and a 986 that wouldnt go into gear. But he actually really likes this tractor. Thinks i did i great job. He hasnt driven it yet cause of the cold but he wants too. Itll be our round baler. probably do some other things around the farm to like pulling our lil disk while dad pulls our huge offset.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks great hard to find good clean well cared for tractors of that vintage. Looks like it should serve you well for many many years. Never was into the 86's I like my 56 and 66 series


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

if 56s had the hyd power new implements need i would never have anything else. still run 3 8s and a 14.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I'd love to have a 986. Great tractors. Good luck with it, what is your 806?


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

This is same as my tractor! Mine is a front-end loader and what I use to put out the hay. The left hand shifter was really hard for me to build up strength to move, but I finally did it.

I hate that it feels like it's going to fall over on uneven ground. Perhaps that's because mine doesn't have doors anymore.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

BrangusFeeder said:


> This is same as my tractor! Mine is a front-end loader and what I use to put out the hay. The left hand shifter was really hard for me to build up strength to move, but I finally did it.
> I hate that it feels like it's going to fall over on uneven ground. Perhaps that's because mine doesn't have doors anymore.


How wide are your wheels set?


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

LOL.

About the same as his I'd imagine.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Widen them all the way. That should make a big difference.


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

I think it has more to do with me than the tractor.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't know how wide they are. And my 806 is my other Farmall. Thanks for the support and I'll de be posting more


----------

